# Nate's Art Thread (Last page for recent work)



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 17, 2016)

Please click the last page for my most recent work!! 

I'm also on Patreon, Ko-Fi, Twitter, and DeviantART!​


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Aug 17, 2016)

Absolutely amazing!! ;U;


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 17, 2016)

I love them! the best friends one you did in the stream the other day is just so so cute aww;!!


----------



## tae (Aug 17, 2016)

why is that fox in a diaper.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 17, 2016)

taesaek said:


> why is that fox in a diaper.



It was a commission, that's what she requested!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fleshy said:


> I love them! the best friends one you did in the stream the other day is just so so cute aww;!!



HSAHHH SHHHHhhhh

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ahh golly thankyou very much!


----------



## Tracer (Aug 17, 2016)

You have a very unique art style! I love it, 11/10


----------



## Creepsandfreaks666 (Aug 18, 2016)

I was thinking of posting my art, but now I'm not so sure, haha. 
Amazing! <3


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 18, 2016)

Ahh thankyou ;;///;;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Creepsandfreaks666 said:


> I was thinking of posting my art, but now I'm not so sure, haha.
> Amazing! <3



I'm sure your arts fantastic, everybody has their own way of doing things and we all grow at our own pace, don't be discouraged friend!


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 20, 2016)

Woah my first attack!
Feel free to attack me, I'll try my best to attack back <3
http://artfight.net/~pawpatrolbab


----------



## Luckyislucky (Aug 20, 2016)

These are adorable .o.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 21, 2016)

Tysm!! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## vogelbiene (Aug 21, 2016)

I honestly love your art style so much! It's super cute, and I cannot wait to see more of it <3


----------



## Nunbal (Aug 21, 2016)

You're so talented!!


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## xara (Aug 22, 2016)

pawpatrolbab said:


> View attachment 181513



awe what i love that


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 23, 2016)

TYSM TO EVERYONE SAYING NICE THINGS TO ME AHHHHHHHHHHH


- - - Post Merge - - -

its late at night so i drew pics of myself
pls don't ban me, I'm a boy I have moobs


----------



## derezzed (Aug 23, 2016)

ahh this is such incredible work!
You're so good at drawing animals, which is pretty mind-blowing to me. The way you draw expressions is amazing and the colors in your art look very nice too. I love the background in [this piece] especially :-]

ALSO the detail in [this one] is great!! I like the scattered flowers thing you have going on there, and the pose... just REALLY NICE ART


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Aug 23, 2016)

the art style you have is honestly blowing my mind, i LOVEEEE the possum!


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 25, 2016)

4 my crush, you know who you are


----------



## Emrod333 (Aug 26, 2016)

awesome art and thread!


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 28, 2016)

i cant sleep and the bf is on my mind...


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 31, 2016)

Elis favorite Pokemon is Eeve, so I doodled some Eeve sonas for us


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 31, 2016)

pawpatrolbab said:


> View attachment 182338
> 
> Elis favorite Pokemon is Eeve, so I doodled some Eeve sonas for us



I like this a lot a lot, it's adorable ❤


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 2, 2016)

Found my tablet pen and decided to draw up Eli and I's Animal Jam racoons as a warm-up


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 3, 2016)

Commission and then playing around with a litte gift for my bf


----------



## Aleigh (Sep 3, 2016)

Your art is perfection I love it so much


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 6, 2016)

Please don't force your sexuality /oversexual mind/kink onto this piece. There is nothing sexual about it. 



- - - Post Merge - - -



Aleigh said:


> Your art is perfection I love it so much



Thankyou it means a lot


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## pawpatrolbab (Oct 27, 2016)

Haven't posted here in awhile, I'm still alive!

http://orig11.deviantart.net/5504/f/2016/301/5/6/babbby_boi_by_pawpatrolbab-damjy6d.png


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jan 8, 2017)

Haven't posted here in awhile, so here's some stuff~



- - - Post Merge - - -






- - - Post Merge - - -

http://img02.deviantart.net/824d/i/2017/006/6/e/sketch_dump_by_pawpatrolbab-daufmy2.png


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## Victoria21 (Mar 29, 2017)

Absolutely amazing!


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Mar 29, 2017)

Victoria21 said:


> Absolutely amazing!



Awww thankyou ;;w;;

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## adamtree (Apr 1, 2017)

Very good! You very talanted!


----------



## Astarte (Apr 2, 2017)

All of these are pretty nice ^^


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Aquari (May 1, 2017)

Do you accept tbt for commissions?


----------



## DakotaRain (May 1, 2017)

so cuuuuuuuuuuuuute x.x


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 2, 2017)

Uttumori said:


> Do you accept tbt for commissions?



No I'm sorry! TBT can't help me pay the bills unfortunately ;;w;;

- - - Post Merge - - -



DakotaRain said:


> so cuuuuuuuuuuuuute x.x



Thankyou!


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Hero King (May 4, 2017)

Cute art


----------



## ReneeWallace (May 5, 2017)

This is so wonderful


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 5, 2017)

Hero King said:


> Cute art



Thankyou!

- - - Post Merge - - -



ReneeWallace said:


> This is so wonderful



Oh golly, thankyou so much /)(\


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 9, 2017)




----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 10, 2017)

Watching The Lost World today!
https://picarto.tv/Pawpatrol


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 10, 2017)




----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 14, 2017)

Livestreaming! Will be taking requests later on: https://picarto.tv/Pawpatrol


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 15, 2017)

New coloring page up for Patreons!
https://www.patreon.com/pawpatrolbab


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 16, 2017)

STREAMING!! https://picarto.tv/Pawpatrol
Watching The Women In Black


----------



## derezzed (May 17, 2017)

I admire how well you draw animals, and your latest pieces are _so good_. 
Really like the brush style you used [here] to get that super soft and dreamy feel, and how you managed to show character is AMAZING. Anyone who looks at that piece can immediately get the meaning / what it's about, which is a testament to your knack for expressions. Great stuff!
Also, I like how [this] contrasts with the artwork I discussed earlier. It looks less "hazy" and more bold, and I love how you made the browns so vibrant!
You've got a lot of skill dude; it's incredible. Good luck with your Patreon endeavors! ;-]


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 17, 2017)

My internet was down FOR 5 HOURS, so I drew Fleshyy's gay pony boy. Go tell him that 

- - - Post Merge - - -



derezzed said:


> I admire how well you draw animals, and your latest pieces are _so good_.
> Really like the brush style you used [here] to get that super soft and dreamy feel, and how you managed to show character is AMAZING. Anyone who looks at that piece can immediately get the meaning / what it's about, which is a testament to your knack for expressions. Great stuff!
> Also, I like how [this] contrasts with the artwork I discussed earlier. It looks less "hazy" and more bold, and I love how you made the browns so vibrant!
> You've got a lot of skill dude; it's incredible. Good luck with your Patreon endeavors! ;-]



Idk how to reply to this bc I stink as a person BUT THANKYOU SO MUCH IT MEANS A LOT


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 17, 2017)

0.0 Awesome, guess you dont need a pony from me xD


----------



## Brookie (May 17, 2017)

Are you a furry? O:


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 17, 2017)

Brookie said:


> Are you a furry? O:



Oh hey you changed your username! Didn't recognize you 

I wouldn't actively call myself that, but I have been to furry conventions and am apart of furry sub-communities so I guess so haha


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 19, 2017)

Streaming the next icon YCH and commissions! 
Please feel free to come along and chat <3
https://picarto.tv/Pawpatrol


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 19, 2017)

For my next icon YCH. Text and bath stickers will be fully customizeable! 
Per usual Patreons get first dibs before slots open to the public


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 21, 2017)

Linking icon commission for @TikkyTaksArt


----------



## Brookie (May 21, 2017)

-removed off topic post by me-

keep up the good work PawPatrol


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 22, 2017)

https://picarto.tv/Pawpatrol


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 25, 2017)

I couldn't hold off any longer, I love closed species but most of them are really overpriced/out of my price range so when I saw Flufferbuns I fell in love!!
The tail literally took ages to draw, and if you can't tell what it is there's supposed to be ramune drink with the marble fizzing in it~


----------



## starlite (May 27, 2017)

omg your art is so cute ;u;


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 28, 2017)

Streaming tonight! https://picarto.tv/Pawpatrol


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 29, 2017)

starlite said:


> omg your art is so cute ;u;



Aww thankyou very much!

- - - Post Merge - - -



For my part of a trade with someone on MLP Arena!
I've really been wanting to draw some pixels / page dolls so this was nice!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sketch Commission W.I.P for SnowTheBearCub


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 31, 2017)

I've been wanting to do pixel icons, so I figured I'd use this new character I've got as an example!


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 31, 2017)

Your art is so great o.o


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jun 3, 2017)

Issi said:


> Your art is so great o.o



Thankyou <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Attempting to teach myself how to paint 
CC is welcome but I am a visual learner, please give me feedback!


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jul 22, 2017)

Icons WIP

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 22, 2017)

Hey! Welcome back! 

Wonderful art!


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 22, 2017)

Those animal jam drawings bring me back memories 
Everything is so cute!


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jul 23, 2017)

Issi said:


> Hey! Welcome back!
> 
> Wonderful art!



Thankyou!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bunnilla said:


> Those animal jam drawings bring me back memories
> Everything is so cute!



Yaassss I love AJ so much


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jul 24, 2017)

Peter Rabbit drawing made on Animal Jam's art studio! 
This took me about 3 hours with a lot of crashes, but I'm happy with it


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jul 25, 2017)

Furbies are good


----------



## Aazia (Jul 25, 2017)

Oh my godd your art is god like  compared to mine yours is 99999999999999999 bc mine is 0 and a pile of poop


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jul 26, 2017)

You should never put your art down! Especially when trying to compliment someone, it just makes both parties feel bad. But thankyou!

- - - Post Merge - - -



New icons for the hub and I


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jul 29, 2017)

Sneak preview of a commission! This piece is literally massive, but I’m extremely happy/proud of it so far 

Wanna see a full version of this W.I.P and other things? It’s just $1! 

https://www.patreon.com/pawpatrolbab


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 29, 2017)

Much furry B)
Great art! I'm the worst at drawing animals so I don't even bother lol


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jul 29, 2017)

I mean, every single animal cartoon is "furry" so if ya wanna say that go ahead haha 

Thankyou!

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Bluebellie (Jul 29, 2017)

Your art is amazing, what a unique style!


----------



## Mayor of Uncia (Aug 7, 2017)

Adorbs. I love the white dragony thingy in the first post.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 14, 2017)

Thankyou! The white thing is a furry species called a Synx

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Aug 14, 2017)

Wow, so adorable! I think you'd make a great cartoonist for a kids book or something.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 15, 2017)

Issi said:


> Wow, so adorable! I think you'd make a great cartoonist for a kids book or something.



Awww thankyou! My goal in life is actually to become a children's book illustrator so that means a lot <3


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Aug 15, 2017)

Oh wow! Well you'd be excellent at that  So keep it up!


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 15, 2017)

Issi said:


> Wow, so adorable! I think you'd make a great cartoonist for a kids book or something.



I can imagine that. It would probably be so cute!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 16, 2017)

pawpatrolbab said:


> Awww thankyou! My goal in life is actually to become a children's book illustrator so that means a lot <3
> 
> View attachment 206029



Omggg why is this so precious #__#


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 16, 2017)

I've opened up an art shop on TBT for those interested!


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 22, 2017)

Livestreaming!
Gonna be doing doodles, so come for some (maybe) free art? 
https://picarto.tv/Pawpatrol

- - - Post Merge - - -

Livestreaming!
Gonna be doing doodles, so come for some (maybe) free art? 
https://picarto.tv/Pawpatrol


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 22, 2017)

It was nice to work on something that wasn't stressful 
Re-draw, maybe? At Least improvement comparison https://orig08.deviantart.net/d86d/f/2016/325/a/6/nidoran_bounce_by_pawpatrolbab-dap6txi.gif


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 22, 2017)

Oshawott for the color palette thing


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Aug 23, 2017)

pawpatrolbab said:


> View attachment 206515
> 
> Oshawott for the color palette thing



its so cute


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 1, 2017)

I drew a million things today


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 6, 2017)

Patreon reward for @GarbageSkunk  

Never drawn a skunk before, and I absolutely love this character, really happy with this sketch


----------



## unluckiestclover (Sep 8, 2017)

Your style is so unique!! I love it!! The dragons are so neat.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 9, 2017)

popqueen54321 said:


> Your style is so unique!! I love it!! The dragons are so neat.



Thankyou so much! I don't think I've drawn a dragon in at least a year + though haha

- - - Post Merge - - -



Reward for a Patron!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 9, 2017)

Omggg I still love your art so much TT_TT


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 10, 2017)

I'm hosting an illustration giveaway on DeviantART for those who'd like to enter! Terms and Conditions apply 

https://natedrawz.deviantart.com/journal/Illustration-Giveaway-703813544


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 12, 2017)

Here's my Bubblesnail! 

Species is by puqqie on DeviantART!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 13, 2017)

Do you take just really small sketch requests?

I'm sry I just can't resist buying art from you it's too good ^^"


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 13, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Do you take just really small sketch requests?
> 
> I'm sry I just can't resist buying art from you it's too good ^^"



No, no free art in general. Commissions are currently closed, I have to work on Patreon things first, sorry ;;


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 14, 2017)

This was fun as heck to make


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 14, 2017)

Another for a friend


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## pawpatrolbab (Oct 23, 2017)

Tries 2 revive this thread


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 24, 2017)

omg why is your art so adorable i'm gonna cri


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Dec 28, 2017)




----------

